#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  Katie Price's boobs voted worst in Britain

## dirtydog

*Katie Price's boobs voted worst in Britain* 
 

*BUSTY UK model Katie Price was awarded the title of Worst Breasts in Britain in a poll revealed by The Sun.   

*                               The _Good Surgeon Guide_ poll found that Prices big chest was considered "tacky" and "unattractive", _The Sun_  a British newspaper famous for its Page 3 girls - reported.

The controversial star, who started topless modeling under the name Jordan, began with a natural A cup but has since had five boob jobs.

Joining Price on the worst boob list is fellow glamour model Alicia Douvall, who has wasted a total of £1million ($1.76 million) on her FF pair.

The breasts of X-Factor Cheryl Cole were dubbed Best in Britain - followed by those of singer Katy Perry and model Kelly Brook.

Coming a close fourth is Cole's TV and pop star buddy Dannii Minogue.

_The Sun_'s report also reveals that a third of women who have put their assets under the knife now wish they had gone for a smaller cup size.

Nine per cent have followed the example of former Spice Girl Victoria Beckham (wife of soccer legend David Beckham) and had their implants removed in favour of a natural "teardrop" lift, which improves the shape of their breasts while keeping them at their natural size.

Christiana Clogg, founder of the _Good Surgeon Guide_, which allows punters to rate their surgeon's work, said: "It would appear that women are more in favour of the natural look nowadays and feel it says something about their personality as well as their look."

The news is another blow to Price - coming a day after she admitted to lying about dumping her husband Alex Reid live on TV because she wanted to keep their relationship private.

She has also come under fire for saying she wants to have children with cagefighter Reid, who she wed this month in Las Vegas. Price has three children already  Harvey, who was fathered by soccer star Dwight Yorke, plus Junior and Princess to former husband Peter Andre. 

Katie Price's boobs voted worst in Britain | News.com.au

----------


## StrontiumDog

Cheryl Cole's breasts the best....Jordan's the worst.....

Yep, I wholeheartedly endorse this poll. Cheryl Cole is a goddess, Jordan is horror in a thong.

(Didn't quote the whole article DD. I hope that made you happy....)

----------


## baldrick

since the dog was too slack to sort his thread out with the information required


Katie Price



Alicia Duvall



Cheryl Cole




Katy PErry




Kelly Brook



Danni Minogue

----------


## nikster

Thanks Baldrick - DD what is this, a boobs vote report without pictures? 

Cheryl Cole is cute except for that ugly tattoo... good to educate the girls that boob jobs are a big no-no. Does anyone really like fake big boobs? I don't even like natural big boobs so I wouldn't know...

----------


## S Landreth

> Does anyone really like fake big boobs?


 
Yes,.....love them,.........fake or real

----------


## Bobcock

fake?.....If I can touch them that's real enough for me!!

Actually big silicone tits are just disgusting. Katie Price is an ugly enough human being without fake tits, with them she's the pits.

----------


## malako

I like all kinds of tits. All sizes. 

But ONLY if they are natural. I could never understand Bags of silicon inserted to make girls look " better". Boob jobs are sickly and freaky if you ask me.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Totally agree. Actually, I like smaller naturals rather than larger. They're gonna be in the same place in five or ten years.

----------


## corned dog

Yeah cheryl cole knows all about tits She married one

----------


## Beadle

Chav scum.

----------

